
With Nuclear, Germany and California Would Already Have 100% Clean Power - sampo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/09/11/had-they-bet-on-nuclear-not-renewables-germany-california-would-already-have-100-clean-power/#63f2ca1be0d4
======
tsycho
Is the recycling of spent radioactive material a solved problem? I was under
the impression that it had to be stored very carefully for very long periods
of time. Unless I am wrong, why is nuclear power considered clean? Wouldn't
something like wind or hydro be significantly cleaner for the long term?

~~~
peterashford
I was going to make the same comment. Until there's no need to store waste for
hundreds of thousands of years, you cannot call nuclear "clean"

